# Why not cut [email protected] Sandy Point Beach??



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Why do stripers seem to think the scent of bloodworms in March and April is like candy??

What percentage of the rock fish are caught, at this time of year on Herring, Spot, Bunker from this beach, or Matapeake, or Point Lookout Pier?? Has anyone on Pier and surf exclusively fish with cut bait, this time of year? 

I would like to hear some discussion on this, since bloodworms, gasoline, and prescription medicine is through the friggin roof.

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I think its because of the temperature what makes bloods a good bait in the spring.
Herring and shad do run during the spring but for cut bait I have luck with em in the summer.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I've always heard that Blood Worms are the ticket early spring. IMHO i think cut bait will work too. At the spring fling I will put it to the test. At least with a chunk of bait i dont have to worry about the perch..


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i agree with the water temp theory i haven't caught a striper on cut bait when the water is below 48 degrees. i did have a striper hit a white perch i was reeling in once the water was 56 degrees and she hit it while it was skipping accross the surface.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll be trying bloods on one line and bunker chunks on the other. Will let you know which is preferred by the stripers.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Spawning*

I've heard that since they are on their way to spawn they don't want a meal but something about the bloodworms ... maybe size .......


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> I've heard that since they are on their way to spawn they don't want a meal but something about the bloodworms ... maybe size .......


I have heard the same thing but these same fish are eating eels, stretch 30's and big jigs from the boats right now. Think it might have more to do with the water temps when they get up that far.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I've caught plenty of striper on the shore in spring with cut bait. Won't ever catch em in the bay with it during the spring. Blood worms are always good to have, depends on circumstance as to whether I'll pay the extra. Been thinking to buy some for this spring at the beach. Come May try live lining or lures. I'll be at the beach in April since I can't wait that long, gotta get out. 

December is the end of hunting, January sucks (but guess I gotta start ice fishing), February is good for stocked trout, March is great for a trip down south, and April is good enough for me to hit the Jersey/Delaware/Maryland beaches. Been looking for input as to shad fishing in parts of Virginia where it's legal to keep em.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Cdog said:


> I have heard the same thing but these same fish are eating eels, stretch 30's and big jigs from the boats right now. Think it might have more to do with the water temps when they get up that far.


Watch the Maryland regs, big fines for using eels in spring in some waters. The man is out, I got carded today.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

markedwards said:


> i agree with the water temp theory i haven't caught a striper on cut bait when the water is below 48 degrees. i did have a striper hit a white perch i was reeling in once the water was 56 degrees and she hit it while it was skipping accross the surface.


White perch is excellent bait in early spring. Also caught them with chicken breast in spring but this is usually a summer bait. Since it's relatively cheap and stores well I bring it along for an option.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm seconding live white perch or sunfish for spring stripers. At the upper Pamonkey they seem to be more into small panfish. Never used bloods this far up the James. Don't think I will at those prices. The chicken liver thing sounds good, the bait would kind of resemble a big ol' blood. Too many cats in the James for fishing chicken livers though.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone think any of the GULP BAITS are worth a try by themselves on one rod, or in combination with another bait?

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> December is the end of hunting, January sucks (but guess I gotta start ice fishing), February is good for stocked trout, March is great for a trip down south, and April is good enough for me to hit the Jersey/*Delaware*/Maryland beaches. Been looking for input as to shad fishing in parts of Virginia where it's legal to keep em.


Thought you weren't going to Delaware this year?


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

Many "experts" say that there are reasons to use only bloods in the early Spring.
All I know is this, to possibably catch the biggest fish of a life time, do you want to go cheap and miss the chance? Is it Better to waste 12 bucks on bloods and catch that monster or spend 4 bucks on cut bait AND sit out in the cold and watch some other guy reel in "YOUR dream fish"???


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just In Case....*

I want that friggin early season monster tuna, at Sandy Point Beach. So, bloodworms it will be. BUT, is it worth one of my 3 rods, to have a georgeous hunk of bloody, oily cut bait out there?

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

if you can find good fresh use it, that's the problem w spring fishing there...no good cut bait. You also need to be willing to get only one big bite while folks around you reel in schoolies all day.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fresh Herring--Maybe??*

Does anyone net herring in the Potomac River, and use them early season. It works in the River so very well. 

I still have some frozen soft crabs, that I can rubber band around the hook--should I save them for a little later in the year, or give it a try off the beach or pier? What do you all think??

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

I still have some frozen herrings left over last spring, to my knowledge frozen herrings are not good as fresh but will get the job done.
Anyone looking for frozen herring let me know.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

squalus said:


> Thought you weren't going to Delaware this year?



Probably won't hit Delaware this year but that doesn't mean that cut bait won't work in the spring. Sorry, just that I'm used to hitting Delaware surf and will miss going there.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Saltand Sand--Did you fish the bay beaches and piers in the past? Do you find it more productive to fish the Delaware Beaches early season? My person thoughts about Sandy Point Beach the last 2 years, early season, ws that it was awful.
I know I would like to be in the area, on my off days, to have a decent shot at some good early season fishing. As we all know IT IS EXPENSIVE TO FISH...

Fossil Hunter


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

don geronimo-NOT said:


> All I know is this, to possibably catch the biggest fish of a life time, do you want to go cheap and miss the chance? ...watch some other guy reel in "YOUR dream fish"???


my PB rock was over 41" on a blood worm at SPSP the week before opening day 3 years ago.


----------



## tonio (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't go by last year it sucked, DNR started the season late, you had to fish in a slot size limit and the water was real dirty from local run off. If the worms are a small, use cut bait and top it off with some blood worm. Works for me all the time. I live with in a bike riding distance of SPSP. Last year the regulations played with your emotions. This year everything is back to it's normal shedule and the fish will be fat and hungry.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah buddy, I might throw some cut with a teaser on top. This year is going to be good.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

the slot limits were not a bad idea. That way the big fish kept on living. Either they are lucky or have good genes (no health problems) so the big fish shoule be allowed to make more big fish with loger lifespans.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Last year I fished SPSP during the trophy run twice. Both times I used blood worm and didnt get a single bite. I only saw one rock get pulled in and it was on the second night. It was pulled in by a group of 3 guys with mayber 10 poles that took up the whole north side of the beach. The rock was 44 inches. That was the only fish that was pulled in by the group. I asked what they were using but they wouldn't tell me their secret. Anyways, the guy next to em saw what they were using and told me it was fresh herring. I don't think I will be out this trophy season. The beach gets way too crowded and the people get less friendly during this time. I would rather spend the money to drive out to AI in April to try and catch the big ones as they head north.

Thats my plan for this season. Hopefully it works. Usually they don't but I have a good feeling this year.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Titus...Sounds like a great plan, I'm hitting AI for sure but may hit the point just for a local fling. I agree the crowd can get a bit unruly.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep, I think it will be well worth it. However will the dollar falling and the price for oil going through the roof it might be a painful trip. I heard predictions of gas hitting $4+ this summer. Inflation is going to take a huge bite out of our fishing budgets this year.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Early Season Matapeake*

What did you all here from Matapeake Pier, approx 2-3 weeks prior to opening season last year for the Rock Fish? AND for the first week of the opening season?

In other words, did it make a difference on which side of the bay to fish, to release early-or keep in season? I have been fishing both since the early 70s, I did not see many fish brought in from either side. I do not consier one fish, early season, sitiing there all day with 3 rods, in thaqt lovely early season weather any great success.

Fossil Hunter


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

there are rockfish in the bay right now. it's just harder to catch fromt he shore...


and no, it doesnt matter which side. it's all luck.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

IMO...It's not all luck, it's also about opportunity. The more time you spend the better your probability. If you don't have alot of time then the more skill you bring to the equation the better your probability with the limited time available.

Both sides of the bay have pros and cons. Looking at the map: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/sbrecseasons/sbregmap02.html
and you will see more closed rivers on the eastern side of the bay. This lends to there being more action in certain areas on the eastern bay shore. I've wanted to spend more time there but, since I'm a workiong stiff without alot of free time, most times I'll usually keep on going till I hit the ocean since I truly enjoy surf fishing.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

since he stated metapeake, i ment eitherside, as in metapeake, or SPSP


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have to admit that this "only bloodworms catch stripers" thing is partially my fault, and here's how it got started.

When I moved to Maryland a decade ago, I found out about the spring fishery from shore from a few folks. I'd been striper fishing for years on the Outer Banks and in my native Virginia, so I showed up with the gear and bait that had always served me well in the fall and spring when soaking bait for big fish, namely big chunks and heads of bunker or spot.

During my first few tries, I couldn't _buy_ a bite, yet all the guys around me were pulling in nice spring spawn fish. When I saw them using bloodworms, it was the damndest thing I'd ever seen. No one uses bloodworms for anything other than panfish down south.

So next time I around, I picked up some bloodworms and cleaned up. Over the next few years I occasionally harvested a spring fish when the season opened and every time I noticed the same thing--their stomachs were completely shrivelled to accomodate the roe/milt sacks they were carrying. There was little to nothing in their stomachs if they hadn't already dropped their eggs (the post-spawn fish were another story). It only seemed logical--they could only accomodate a small snack here and there before they spawned.

Every time I repeated the story to someone from another fishery, they didn't believe it. "Bloodworms? They bite on bloodworms?"

"Yeah, and they don't hit cutbait. Weirdest thing I ever saw."

But here's the thing--I think the problem is that they won't bite on _large _cut bait. Smaller, fresh pieces do work. Whether they work as well, that's a whole other discussion...


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

SF... I've found that the same thing often applies on the Maryland/Delaware/Jersey shore. And sometimes smaller bait is better even when bigger bait should be king. Suppose it's just one more example were less is more.


----------

